# Torture



## mldebono (Dec 18, 2005)

I have had the frame for 4 weeks, got most of the parts today. It is tortuous waiting for the seat, post, pedals, stem and handlebar.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

I remember waiting for all my parts to come.
I'd listen for the UPS truck all day long :mad2: 
It will all be worth it in the end!
Looks nice so far! :thumbsup:


----------



## dr13zehn (Sep 8, 2009)

MMhhh, that is just a beautiful frame. I know how much it sucks having to look at an almost finished bike that you can't ride... It'll make that first ride all the sweeter though.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Oh man, hang in there. That's a beautiful frame...congrats !


----------

